# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  How Come I Don't Have Nightmares?

## DaDreamer

::evil::   I was wondering how come i don&#39;t have any nightmares
i think it&#39;s due to my sick imagination....for example i can watch a totally sick, gory movie and actually laugh through all the horrible parts....(kind of scare myself with that sometimes). 
I don&#39;t know ......just wondering why i don&#39;t have nightmares ....i guess their all to funny for me(and my sick mind )  to relize there suppose to be nightmares

----------


## Keeper

when I see a sick and gory movie, I comment on how fake the blood looks ...

well, I guess you answerd your own questions. do you find having no nightmares a problim?

----------


## the real pieman

i have the same thing i never have nightmares... the closest thing i ever had had to a nightmare is being attacked by freddy krueger but it ended up not being a nightmare, more of an amazing fighting dream....and i won...by a long shot....

i also dont get scared by horror films, and i watch a lot of them...i think its because i&#39;m pretty relaxed in life thats probably the reason...and its probably the same with you...

----------


## Howie

Well if you are trying to strive for nightmares...Maybe revers psychology might work. Put in a good comedy flick.  ::wink::  

I used to have nightmares, but not real frequent.
As I learned Lucid dreaming I have addressed my fears in those nightmares and I rarely have them now.   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Tsen

Not having nightmares isn&#39;t too rare.  I don&#39;t, and I haven&#39;t since I was a little kid.  I don&#39;t think it has to do with your tolerance for violence or horror movies, though.
Personally, I hate scary movies, because I hate blood and gore, and that&#39;s really all scary movies are these days.  I can&#39;t sit through one without feeling like vomiting.  I&#39;m pretty jumpy, too.  But still, no nightmares.
It&#39;s something that has multiple causes, and can never be traced back to one unvarying source.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

I cherish my nightmares. They usually bring out strong emotions, which make me feel a certain way, like my subconcious saying "you need to know how it feels to ..." .. loose my mother, for instance. ive been having a lot of nightmares that my mother dies. and which is scary b/c most my nightmares come true... so im kinda freaking out a bunch, but sometimes they prepare me for what is going to happen. but sometimes, they are pretty awesome

~R~

----------


## Pyrofan1

i haven&#39;t had a nightmare in about 6 years, but i have some dreams that other people might consider nightmares.

----------


## King and God

I have nightmares once in a while. I think they usually are more enjoyable than regular dreams, as I have to face my fears, which is frightening and exciting at the same time. It is such a good feeling when having defeated the seemingly invincible monster, despite being afraid of it.


I had a pretty good non-lucid recently:
A zombie outbreak had occured, and I was in a city, divided by a river, with relatively few zombies and many humans on the side I was on. At first I thought I had nothing to fear, as no zombies were in sight, but as I kept walking, a human attempted to run me over with his car for no partipicular reason, as there were little order due to the outbreak.

I ran away from the car, barely making it, and now attempted to get to high ground, where he would not be able running me over. But as I crossed a street, another driver, driving a taxi, starting following me, trying to run me over. Now a cop had also joined the pursuit trying to catch me. I now managed to reach a group of thin trees, where I climbed up to seek protection from the cars, but they kept ramming the trees down, forcing me to jump from one tree to another like an ape.

After a while, I saw the taxi driver had jumped out of the car in the small group of trees. Pissed as I was, I immediately jumped down to kill the fucker. After a short fight, I had won and was about to break his neck, but the cop intervened, armed with a gun. I used the taxi-driver as a human shield, while I ran into an abandoned bunker, or so I thought...

As I got into the bunker, I found it was a dead-end. I would have to wait until the cop was gone, or until he got in so I could disarm & kill him, or I would be shot as fast as I left the bunker. But now I had other problems to think of: three flesh eating zombies were in the bunker, and I had to kill them quick, before I got cornered by them. 

To my fortune, I found a pistol with two bullets and an axe in the bunker. I shot the two first zombies in their heads, threw the pistol away, then I struck the last down using the axe. Altough I had gotten rid of the zombies, I had to worry about the cop trying to kill me. But luck helped me again: I found a secret entrance, and went into it.

In there I found a room with people welcoming me. They helped me to hide from the cop and treated me with respect. I stayed there for a while, but I decided to leave eventually with my father, who I found there, to meet some family members & friends of mine on the other side of the river. As I left the safety, multiple cops started chasing me. Apparently the cop chasing me at first had convinced the rest of the police force to hunt me down.

This time I had no fear of being run over by police cars, or shot easily, as I had found a car of my own to use for the escape. After a car chase, me and my dad reached a port, where we pushed down two police officers, took a fast boat, then travelled over a river to the other side of the town.

Having reached the other side of the town, I didn&#39;t see many zombies at first. We reached a house and met the family members and friends as planned, but now zombies appeared in hordes, catching us off-guard. We fought savagely to stay alive, using whatever we could find as weapons. I personally used a screwdriver and struck it through a zombie&#39;s head, causing it to die.

Since the house had been overrun by zombies, we fled it, but we discovered it wasn&#39;t safe outside either; it was crawling of zombies everywhere. It seemed as surviving would be a tough task, with hordes of zombies on this side, and cops armed to the teeth on the other.


There the dream ended, unfortunately. It was quite an adventure, which I enjoyed every second of, despite the fear of death in it.

----------


## Jr_Worley

i guess because u dont consider that kinda shit scary?

i have nightmares every night but i like them because 
they make me lucid alot of the time

----------


## DaDreamer

::evil::   thanks guys for the comments....i don&#39;t feel so out of place anymore ...
anyhoo about that one person who&#39;s dreams come true.....
one night i dreamed that my grandma died....next morning while i was playing video games...i got a call that my grandma was dead......(i din&#39;t feel anything emotionally) uhh...what do you think about that

----------


## Chazzer3

I don&#39;t tend to get nightmares, well, *really* don&#39;t, I mean, I had one when I was like, 8-9 something like that, otherwise I never get them.

I know what you mean about the laughing in horror films as well, like in Saw2, I found quite a lot of it amusing, I think it&#39;s because the idea for the film is so stupid, I still think it is sick, just also funny, particularly when he looks through the keyhole and gets shot dead... anyway...

Charlie -

----------


## DaDreamer

::evil::  
   Yeah i mean i never i have nightmares.....well i think their suppose to be nightmares...but their just funny..
for example one of my brothers was kidnapped and we couldn&#39;t find a body or anything....
all i did (in the dream) was lie around like it was nothing. I don&#39;t know sometimes i scare myself......
 but back to the topic at hand.....have any of you seen that movie rest stop.......well anyway that movie was extremely funny to me even though it had lots of blood and stuff
i come to the conclusion that i don&#39;t have nightmares becuase  theirs really nothing in this world that i&#39;m scard off...

  I mean wer&#39;re all born to die ....so why be afraid of anything   ::evil::

----------


## dodobird

I don&#39;t think your tolerance to horror films is the answare.
I think it&#39;s one of two things ( or both of them):
1) you have a good lucid instinct, and even when you are having a non-LD then part of your mind knows that it&#39;s not real and so there&#39;s no reason to worry about it
2) You have a very healthy mind without strong subconsciously repressed and unexpressed emotions such as fear, anger, guilt or jealousy.

----------


## DaDreamer

::evil::  MMMMMM. thanx 4 the insight 

i think that since i&#39;m good at the lucid thing that i don&#39;t get scared cuz i know i&#39;m dreaming 



 ::evil::

----------


## cidus

unless you can remember pretty much all the dreams you have in one night, you could still have nightmares and not realize it. I don&#39;t think I get a lot of nightmares (I remember about one every couple of months,) but when I do sometimes I don&#39;t remember them for a day or so.

or..... you may be someone lucky enough to not have them ^^

when you say "horror" moviesdo you mean &#39;pop out&#39; movies or &#39;gore&#39; movies?

----------


## the real pieman

> unless you can remember pretty much all the dreams you have in one night, you could still have nightmares and not realize it. I don&#39;t think I get a lot of nightmares (I remember about one every couple of months,) but when I do sometimes I don&#39;t remember them for a day or so.[/b]



thats a good point, but for me i remember atleast 2-3 dreams a night...

----------


## cidus

wow, man compaired to that I need to practice... *goes to a corner and sobs*

----------


## Wolffe

Real life scares me more than anything in my dreams, so I guess that&#39;s why I&#39;m not a sissy in any of my dreams

----------


## XsupremeX

Yea, I have the same problem. I haven&#39;t had nightmares since I was 8-9, I forget.

It really bothers me, because I find nightmares very interesting and exctiting.

Someone should develope a theory on how to induce nightmares, and write a tutorial on the subject.  ::D:

----------


## King and God

Watching a movie you find scary as you fall asleep or right before can work.

----------


## dodobird

> Yea, I have the same problem. I haven&#39;t had nightmares since I was 8-9, I forget.
> 
> It really bothers me, because I find nightmares very interesting and exctiting.
> 
> Someone should develope a theory on how to induce nightmares, and write a tutorial on the subject. 
> [/b]



People are just unsatisfiable...

----------


## Ne-yo

It&#39;s mostly all about exposure. Some people don&#39;t get nightmares because they are not exposed to what terrifies them nor do they tend to think about it. But if you do have a deep fear about something then eventually it will manifest to your dreams, majority of the time it&#39;s just spuratic anyway when you least expect it.

----------


## BohmaN

haha inducing a nightmare L a u g i n g  o u t  l o u d

----------


## Lord Toaster

I haven&#39;t had nightmares in years... I can&#39;t remember the last one. Can&#39;t think why anyone would want to induce one though  ::?:  

I think they tend to occur more if you&#39;re under a lot of stress or if you&#39;re insecure for some reason. So for most people, it isn&#39;t really a problem

----------


## DaDreamer

::evil::  
i lucid to good to be scared of my nightnmares ...there to funny

----------


## DeadDollKitty

I have dreams all the time that people would classify as Nightmare-ish.. blood chambers, ghosts, dead people .. etc. but they arent nightmares b/c im so used to that stuff, whether in movies or all the time in my LDs and dreams.. Nightmares for me is when someone I love and are close to die, or if something extremly horrifying like oh god i dont know.. evil man-eating butterflies suddenly decide they want me to dance hiphop for them. that would be a nightmare.. lol but yeah some ppl have nightmares, some dont.. all depends on who you are.. (and how many horror movies you watch)

----------


## DaDreamer

::evil::  
when i say horror i mean Bloody guts and heart crap"
and when i say Pop out  i mean Clockwork Orange stuff 

and if you haven&#39;t seen the movie i suggest watching it

----------


## Brilliand

> thanks guys for the comments....i don&#39;t feel so out of place anymore ...
> anyhoo about that one person who&#39;s dreams come true.....
> one night i dreamed that my grandma died....next morning while i was playing video games...i got a call that my grandma was dead......(i din&#39;t feel anything emotionally) uhh...what do you think about that
> [/b]



Maybe you communicated with her at the moment of death via a shared dream.

----------


## HyperSniper

I don&#39;t have nightmares either, although I have had a few Night Terrors, where freaky images just flashed befor my eyes in black and white, and then I awoke in Sleep paralysis. 


I like Zombie Dreams, they&#39;re fun.

----------


## long jetty

I remember on average 4-6 dreams a night, and cannot remember ever having a nightmare my entire life. A little while ago I had a dream where my parents died, it spiked emotion in me but I wouldn&#39;t call it a nightmare. It went on to become a lucid anyway. I love dreams which spike any sort of emotion.

----------


## TripleX223

i havnt had a nightmare in a while. i remember being a kid and waking up wih my heart pounding, i would be like running from some guy with a gun or someting, but nothing recent.

HOPE I HAVE MY FIRST LD TONIHGT&#33; pm me&#33;

----------


## bluejay

> i havnt had a nightmare in a while. i remember being a kid and waking up wih my heart pounding, i would be like running from some guy with a gun or someting, but nothing recent.
> 
> HOPE I HAVE MY FIRST LD TONIHGT&#33; pm me&#33;
> [/b]



I haven&#39;t had nightmares either in a very long time and I had some odd ones during my childhood which I still remember. One was surfaces, it was really weird and the other one was just a warning sign blinking  ::o: )

Maybe it&#39;s my daily one hour meditations for one year now that have expanded my awareness but leaps and bounds. But don&#39;t remember having nightmares before that either. Odd.

----------


## TripleX223

I know... When i was little i had nightmares, but now i dont. i do still remember what a couple of them were about, wierd huh?

----------


## Infraredkelp

> I was wondering how come i don&#39;t have any nightmares
> i think it&#39;s due to my sick imagination....for example i can watch a totally sick, gory movie and actually laugh through all the horrible parts....(kind of scare myself with that sometimes). 
> I don&#39;t know ......just wondering why i don&#39;t have nightmares ....i guess their all to funny for me(and my sick mind )  to relize there suppose to be nightmares
> [/b]



Just about anyone can laugh during a horror movie. It&#39;s a lot different when you&#39;re IN the horror movie. Everyone&#39;s afraid of something, therefore, everyone is afraid of nightmares. I haven&#39;t had a nightmare since as long as I can remember and then just a week, out of nowhere, I got one.

----------


## BohmaN

I usually don&#39;t have nightmares either, and I&#39;m happy for that. The closest thing I get to a nightmare is like poisonous animals that attack me.

----------


## joey11223

i think i know because i used to have nightmares almost every night from 7-10.

One reason is puberty. I think when your well into/finsiehd puberty you sleep much deeper( which is a fact), and so you generally dream less( well rememeber none anyway). 

Another is that when you grow older you usually get ore confident.

Another is that as you age your childhood fantasies and fears disappear. Examples: You know monsters dont exist( well your dreamones anyway), you are more educated in science and so know theres nothing in your closet and night and nothing in your dreams is real( beign scared of a nightmare leads to it repeating).

Another is that you are usually busier when your older with work or homework and social life and so your brain has less time to make up these scary images.

Another is that you are exposed to more scary things in day by day life when your older. You watch CSI and see a corpse, you watch the news and see shooting. This lets your brain realise its normal and so doesnt make up exagerated images of things.

anyway these r my opinions about why i;ve stopped having nightmares and haven;t had any dream i remember in a year now( currently 16)

----------


## bro

Maybe your just a happy person?  :smiley:  I eouldn&#39;t worry too much about laughing through awful movie, i laugh through horror/murder sometimes and everyone thinks i&#39;m nuts. I don&#39;t think your lack of nightmares means anything in particular, just that your not afraid.

----------

